# Hypo treated w/synthoid turns to Hyper. Has anyone ever had this??



## doxiemom (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for any advice. I was diagnosed with Hashimotos about 5 yrs ago and about 6 months ago I was told I need to start synthroid. I was titrated up to 125 mcg. I started having severe palpitations and shortness of breath with a very high pulse rate. Nevertheless, I went to the emergency room and was admitted with hyperthyroidism. I have been off the Synthroid now for 2 months, I have seen a cardiologist, my heart is fine, but I am still having palpitations and shortness of breath.

I went to a new endocrinologist after release from hospital and after running blood tests and a nuclear scan, she now says I have Graves disease. My thryoid numbers never came back down.

I don't understand why I go from hypo to hyper and it never goes back down after totally stopping medication. I was just wondering if this has happened to anyone.

My doctor now suggest RAI. I'm not sure if I should do this or wait longer to see if the numbers decrease.

Thanks again for any advice.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

doximom,

That can happen - the fact you were hypo then went hyper indicates an autoimmune response.

If I were you I would go onto an anti thyroid medication and bring your levels down - take some time and research both RAi and surgical removal.

Have they run antibodies tests on you such as TSI or TPO?

I had both and only presented hyper symptoms but the antibodies were very active during my anti thyroid med treatment and meds had to be adjusted monthly for 4 years. I was told eventually it would die off and stop working but could not handle the hormone movements.

In my opinion a surgical removal would be a better choice and although it will render you hypo immediately - over the long run you will not be waiting for your thyroid to die off after ingesting the RAI pill. Also, if you have any eye involvement at all you should opt for surgical removal. Removing the thyroid removed the part of the body that the antibodies are attacking - take it out and the attack stops. Medicating yourself post op is also alot easier as there is no thyroid to spit out or withhold hormone from your body.


----------



## doxiemom (Jul 30, 2012)

Unfortunately my insurance does not cover the surgery. So the doctor advised RAI.

My most recent labs that I have show:
TSH 0.01
T4 Free 4.5
T3 Free 13.0
Thyroid Peroxidase Antibiodies 330
Thyroglobulin Antibodies 270
Thyroglobulin 5.9

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

doxiemom said:


> Thanks for any advice. I was diagnosed with Hashimotos about 5 yrs ago and about 6 months ago I was told I need to start synthroid. I was titrated up to 125 mcg. I started having severe palpitations and shortness of breath with a very high pulse rate. Nevertheless, I went to the emergency room and was admitted with hyperthyroidism. I have been off the Synthroid now for 2 months, I have seen a cardiologist, my heart is fine, but I am still having palpitations and shortness of breath.
> 
> I went to a new endocrinologist after release from hospital and after running blood tests and a nuclear scan, she now says I have Graves disease. My thryoid numbers never came back down.
> 
> ...












It is not unusual for this to have happened. Many of us here have swung back and forth for years until full-blown hyper reared it's ugly head.

Lovlkn has given excellent advice and information.

Hopefully you are on a beta-blocker?

This test would be good.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't have Hashi's or Graves, but I can empathize with the flip-flopping from hypo to hyper and it's ROUGH to say the least. I was just hyper and hypo back and forth for a long time and have been tough to stabilize on my meds, and just wanted to give you a shout out to let you know that others have experienced this and it's really hard. Fingers crossed you get it figured out soon, good luck.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh yes, been there....Hashi's for years and then ZAP! Hyper. Now totally regulated in the "barely hypo" zone and feeling my best.


----------



## doxiemom (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I started meds today, hopefully they work. CA-Lynn how are you regulating it? Meds?


----------



## rem22 (Jul 3, 2012)

This is happening to me right now too. Have a goiter and hashis & was hypo, have had meds lowered due to going hyper & 2 wks ago had bloodwork & I'm still hyper.

My endo wants to give it another few wks on meds so I'll be going back on the 23 to be tested again. He said he's not sure why it's happening? I've been on this new dose for 3 months now!!

The past 2 days I've been feeling awful, throat feels like something is in it (well there is lol) tired, hair is falling out again, headaches and neck and collarbone feel so hard. My collarbone also sinks in huge. I swear i could hold change in them lol Anyone know why?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

rem22 said:


> This is happening to me right now too. Have a goiter and hashis & was hypo, have had meds lowered due to going hyper & 2 wks ago had bloodwork & I'm still hyper.
> 
> My endo wants to give it another few wks on meds so I'll be going back on the 23 to be tested again. He said he's not sure why it's happening? I've been on this new dose for 3 months now!!
> 
> The past 2 days I've been feeling awful, throat feels like something is in it (well there is lol) tired, hair is falling out again, headaches and neck and collarbone feel so hard. My collarbone also sinks in huge. I swear i could hold change in them lol Anyone know why?


rem22, refresh my memory...have you had an ultrasound? If so, what did it show?


----------



## rem22 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey!!  Yeah I have a lrg nodule & an indeterminate biopsy. Waiting on a consultation surg date as well as surg date. Clinic is closed for 2 weeks & I called my endos office (I see him at a clinic in hospital ) and they get mad at me calling there since they don't have access to my records/can't help me. Frustrating. 

Not sure what to do, I know the throat/neck pain is from the nodule/goiter, have a hard time swallowing though, feels like a big lump in my throat.

I should figure out how to post a pic on here & show u my collarbone. Is that normal with thyroid issues?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rem22 said:


> Hey!!  Yeah I have a lrg nodule & an indeterminate biopsy. Waiting on a consultation surg date as well as surg date. Clinic is closed for 2 weeks & I called my endos office (I see him at a clinic in hospital ) and they get mad at me calling there since they don't have access to my records/can't help me. Frustrating.
> 
> Not sure what to do, I know the throat/neck pain is from the nodule/goiter, have a hard time swallowing though, feels like a big lump in my throat.
> 
> I should figure out how to post a pic on here & show u my collarbone. Is that normal with thyroid issues?


How to put pictures in your post.

http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=1004

Sounds like you need that thyroid yanked forthwith. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for all of this.

Could be the goiter is displacing other organs and tissue, maybe? Causing a sunken appearance of the collar bone?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Andros said:


> Sounds like you need that thyroid yanked forthwith. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for all of this.
> 
> Could be the goiter is displacing other organs and tissue, maybe? Causing a sunken appearance of the collar bone?


Agree.

And I'm unclear whether you are asking about this, but if you are, yes...a large nodule can cause trouble with swallowing.


----------



## rem22 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. Ill post a pic on this thread tomorrow. Off to bed, still feeling crappy & out of breath


----------



## rem22 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hope this works! Here's my collarbone.. ( my arms were lifted up a bit to take this pic of us, it's not that sunken when I'm standing) Just doesn't look right!!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah, that looks a bit out of the ordinary to me, too. I know we're all built differently, but...

Do you have any old photos you can look at for comparison?

Do you do a lot of upper-body exercises that might make the muscles larger, and therefore cause the non-muscular areas to look "sunken"?

Just some thoughts.


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

doxiemom said:


> Thanks for any advice. I was diagnosed with Hashimotos about 5 yrs ago and about 6 months ago I was told I need to start synthroid. I was titrated up to 125 mcg. I started having severe palpitations and shortness of breath with a very high pulse rate. Nevertheless, I went to the emergency room and was admitted with hyperthyroidism. I have been off the Synthroid now for 2 months, I have seen a cardiologist, my heart is fine, but I am still having palpitations and shortness of breath.
> 
> I went to a new endocrinologist after release from hospital and after running blood tests and a nuclear scan, she now says I have Graves disease. My thryoid numbers never came back down.
> 
> ...


I don't have Graves disease, but I do understand the awful feeling of flip-flopping between hypo and hyperthyroid due to medication changes and it's awful. I can relate to how "up and down" you feel and I'm sorry that you're going through this ... I just wanted to write to let you know that others have been through it and worked through it, and I'm so sorry that you're now dealing with it. I hope that you feel confident in your doctors and best of luck to you!!! :hugs:


----------



## rem22 (Jul 3, 2012)

Octavia, I don't do upper body exercises. Should but don't lol hopefully things will be different once its out...thanks for your thoughts & advice, appreciate it!!!


----------

